# new venture



## bob the grizz (Oct 28, 2013)

looking to start new venture in 2014, a mobile coffee van, for events etc, any help and advise on who to use to equip the van would be appreciated, any pic's of current vehicle you currently use, looking for VW T van or Mer'c Vito as apposed to an Ape style van.


----------

